# Fish Sitting, help identify this one?



## ollie78 (Jul 23, 2009)

Watching a few fish for the next 6 months. I was able to identify all but this bugger. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

Flowerhorn. Not a good mix with the others in the tank.


----------



## ollie78 (Jul 23, 2009)

Based on tiresome picture searching, a Amphilophus lyonsi? I do have another tank I can use to split up this one tank. Want to make sure I have them all properly identified before asking for assistance on re-housing them.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

The fish is a Central American hybrid that get quite large. They call them Flowerhorns. There is no scientific name, nor even a genus, but Amphilophus trimaculatus is in the mix i think. There are different "lines" based on breeding "recipes", each fish can be different, some make a big deal about them and they are expensive, I have no idea why. Some get colorful, some get a hideous ugly deformed forehead bulge which is desirable for reasons I don't understand.


----------



## ollie78 (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks to both of you for the insight. I had thought flowerhorns were only the ones with the ugly bulb on their foreheads.


----------



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

The bulge comes later, I think


----------



## ILCichlid (Feb 27, 2012)

Later and generally a male thing.


----------

